# Highschool of the Dead Role-Play Thread



## Noitora (Aug 19, 2010)

_*Oh Dear, the World has ended*._


*Highschool of the Dead Role-Play*
*HOTD*
*The Roleplay Thread Page*



  The well known science fiction fear has come to reality, the undead walk, zombies plaguing the world in the millions. The armies are scattered and divided either working to save their own skins, or evacuate those they can. The government has collapsed into an all out frenzy and it is up to the lone man to survive as best he can. 
Our story begins as the zombies begin their descent upon the living, and everyone coming to the realisation that this may be the end of the world.

The time is 13:15.​

*Information*
*City* ? Kagya, Japan.
*Population* ? 3.2 million
*State* ? Survival of the fittest
*Environment* - A busy city in the centre, full of shopping centres and business buildings, however it is circled by a rural town further and further out until you reach the sea and various rivers. The only way into the city from the rest of Japan is either by the Turomai Bridge to the north, or the sea to the south.

*The Dead*
-	Slow moving
-	React to sound, even the drop of a pin
-	Like to eat your face
-	Are much stronger than most men
-	Usually move in large numbers



*OOC information*

*Rules*
_No God-modding:_ We?re not taking down thousands of zombies armed with only a stick and shades. The majority of people will fight to survive.

_Puppeteering:_ Try not to control other peoples? characters to an excessive amount, unless they have given permission to do so.

_RP PoV:_ We?re going to try and mainly use first person writing for this RP, however if you really prefer third person, no one is stopping you using it.

_Boobies?:_ While the women in our world are oddly attractive and curvy,  this is not the bath house. You dirty bastards.

_Don?t be a moron:_ This is realistic to a degree, no shooting lighting from your eyes or being a ninja from the hidden leaf who got lost.

_Firearms:_ They're isn't a bazooka under your grandmothers bed or high caliber rifles on sale as Hot Topic, they're not easy to come by. This is open, so keep it fun. Make use of your legs and a bat if you must. 

_Sigs:_ Turn them off when you post.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*  Within the depths of the city turmoil begins to brew. A few mobs causing trouble in down town, people biting others in fights. The Police quickly move to handle whatever situation is escalating to the best of their ability. However, what is to come they were not prepared for. The madness continues to spread, slowly but steadily, people are soon to realise the mayhem which has been created by ‘them’.*


*Youko Katsuo*​*Kagya Highschool – Class 1B...*

  The teacher was giving her usual lectures on the history of Japan, they had reached up to World War II this year, and it was taught quite considerably on the glory this country had. I knew the history, all that blood and gore, and to be honest I was no fan of it. No fan of war or violence, even though I had the mind of a tactician, or so I had been told. In some boredom I leant on my desk, propping up my cheek with one hand while gradually losing interest in the teacher. I did wish to learn, being a bit of a bookworm myself, but history was not my strongest ideal. Though my father used to say you couldn’t know the future without the past. Whatever that meant.

  My eyes slowly lingered to the window beside me. At first I did not quite process what I was seeing. At the gate a bloodied man was pushing himself on the metal, his hand attempting to lazily claw through. My brows somewhat dipped at the scene before I rose her hand.
*“Yes, Youko Katsuo?” *The teacher said as her lecture was interrupted. My finger pointed to the window and I spoke up.
*“Sensei. There is some sort of injured man outside, look.”* The teacher glided over to the window to peer out, along with half the class all eager to see some blood. The teacher quirked a brow with a small mumble to herself before she turned on her heel and strode towards the door.
*“Remain in the class.”* And with that she was gone. The students began to mutter between themselves. My friends began to gather around to make their childish jokes.
“I wonder who it is”
“Maybe its’ a zombie!”
“Don’t be silly!”
*“Look, the head master is heading out”* I said as I prodded my finger on the glass to motion outside. From above they saw the head master a few teachers confront the man, however fear struck over the class as suddenly the headmaster was snagged and yanked against the gate with the man biting his shoulder. All three of the teachers along with him were unable to pull the headmaster free. A moment later the headmaster dropped to the ground with blood spurting from his shoulders. 
“Holy shit!” One of the students bellowed. But worse was still to come, suddenly the headmasters body lurched up right grabbing a teacher to burrow his teeth into his arm. It had begun.

  Like a big flush the students poured from the class room to the surprise of people in the hall. They screamed about biting and death and blood, no one getting a straight answer. The loud speaker sounded with a teacher ordering for students to get out of the school, which was soon interrupted by him screaming for help. I followed suit, fleeing down the corridors, running a full speed. My heart raced like never before as images of what occurred flashed through my mind. What the hell was going on? Did the headmaster just try and eat sensei. Whatever was happening I knew I had to get out and home. Father would no what to do. Suddenly people began to split up in all directions, causing people to lose who they were fleeing with. Me and my friends being in that situation. I had lost them in the crowd but to be honest my main concern was my own life, I didn’t want to die yet. My bare legs powered through the corridor, luckily wearing the school mini skirt made it much easier to run, though I soon found myself alone within the school with only the screams of my fellow students as company echoing throughout the dark hallways. My heart was still racing, sweat trickled down my cheeks and feared fuelled my body.

The walknig dead were filling the school, the plague spreading. Numbers increasing and people dying. What the hell was going on?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*(Atsuko Tanaka)*​
She was sitting in class bored. She had already heard the lesson, and didn't feel like paying attention. However what had cought her attention was all the commotion she heard in the hall, she heard screaming, but the teacher said to ignore it. As the lesson continued the loud speaker came on saying for the students to get out of the school, but shortly after it was cut off. She got up slowly as the other students panicked, she thought to herself _'Panicking will do us no good, it will only lead us to our demise, now what is all this commotion.'_ She quietly walked towards the window and looked as she saw blood on the ground and a man being eaten. She gasped a little but then continued to note "This is rather strange... I wonder what could be making this man behave like that. I do see the need of warning but still..." 

By the time she looked behind herself the classroom was abandoned, she laughed a little as she said "We need to stay calm, although people are doing the opposite... Oh well, it was as I predicted, everyone is panicking... At any rate I do need to leave, but how is the only question." She then looked with the corner of her eye and noticed a man sitting there ((Jamie Blevins)). She looked at him saying "Hey, I know we don't know each other that well but want to help me get out of here. I predict that it will be hard to since of all the students freaking out. Oh and by the way my name is Atsuko if you haven't ever heard in class. You're Jaime correct? Well at any rate, we should go, I will think of a better plan later." She then started to approach the man in the room.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

*Jamie Blevins*




After watching all of the students panic and gushing out of all the rooms and into the hallway then he noticed a girl had looked over at him saying  "Hey, I know we don't know each other that well but want to help me get out of here. I predict that it will be hard to since of all the students freaking out. Oh and by the way my name is Atsuko if you haven't ever heard in class. You're Jaime correct? Well at any rate, we should go, I will think of a better plan later." She then started to approach Jamie, who was sitting more toward the back of the room. He stood up and stretched abit. "Man that was a good nap, up until everyone started tripping out over that guy outside. And yes my name is Jamie and its nice to finally get talk with you, Atsuko." he looked over at the girl a little more seriously, "A crazy mob of kids and crowded hallways is a bad combination. Lets wait around a little bit then head out when things quiet down a little more. That's what I'm thinking but if you have a better idea, I'm up for anything."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kagya Highschool- Tyler Anderson*

Yea, Tyler Anderson...Wondering what a guy with a name like that is doing in Japan? I wonder that myself sometimes...Well, seems I'm late for class, guess I got caught up in the beauty of the Kagya streets, oh wait that wasn't it, I just didn't want to go.

There's the gate up ahead, too bad it's closed. Makes sense, school started who knows how long ago. I get a slight running start, kick off the top of a fire hydrant with one foot, then clear the gate, and head up to class like a good boy.

*Class 1B*, my favorite stop of the day...I walk in and take in the usual glances and looks of disgust. They could be for various reasons, my sloppy uniform, my obvious tardiness, the fight I got in yesterday (Which I would have won if it didn't get freakin' broken up so fast...) or maybe it's the usual, the whole "We Hate Americans" thing. 

And wouldn't you know it, we're learning about World War II...Could it be any better? The war where my country blew two of their cities to bits, not to mention all the other bombings and killing we did. I'm sure that's making the American love just all that much better. 

I make my way to my seat and lean back in my chair, obviously not caring about the slurred Japanese version of the story, obviously we did some fuck up things but atleast in America they'd somewhat justify it. Maybe we were tired of having our men die in this damn war that you stupid people wouldn't just give up. And then there was that whole thing in Pearl Harbor...But whatever, it's just a typical day in Kagya High School for this White Boy...

Suddenly one of the girls...What was her name...Youko I think. Man the names make me miss America even more...When the girl would just be named something simple like Jennifer or something. Anyway, she points out some nut by the gate.

The teacher leaves to check it out and I'm all too happy. I throw on my sun glasses and stare at the ceiling. Suddenly they all start shouting about something, "What the hell is going on..." I say lowering my shades.

"None of your business gaijin!" one of the guys bark at me. Gaijin...Just love that one. I get up from my seat, "You wana' say that again punk!" I say grabbing him by the collar.

Then one of the girls scream and we all look towards the head master getting bitten by some guy at the gate. The guy I've got breaks free and jets out the door with the rest of them. I shake my head, "Dumbasses..." I take a deep breath, I have no idea what's going on but I know that stampeding out the door in a panic won't help...I've got to stay under control.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Setsuna Akagi*

The hell, I was leaving from the back side of the gym after kicking the ass of a 3rd year student,my name? Setsuna Akagi, a great part of my life has been annoying because of this kind of people, sometimes I think if these idiots care about nothing else than disturbing other people,"Damn,I missed the history class because of him"I said leaving now the gym, the guy picked a fight with me because his sister said she liked me"What a mess, I don´t even know who his sister is...."with that I entered in the school without knowing that the end of the world was going to start sooner than what I had expected .

I was walking through the halls of the school run to my classroom,probably the teacher will get mad at me for being late but I really don´t care.... I'm in class *1B* but do not get along very well with my classmates because they think I'm a delinquent, now that I think about it those bastards even destroyed my social life"Such misfortune....Uh?"then I saw someone at the gate, the man seemed quite weird and had a lot of blood,"probably someone in a hurry?"that was what I was thinking, but I was completely wrong.

I can see how some of the teachers went to the gate, hey my history teacher was there as well,I´m lucky, now I wont have to hear the teacher lecturing me....And I was right but not in the way I would like it to had happened, when my eyes were fixed on the gate again something really creepy happened. 

The headmaster was snagged and yanked against the gate with the man biting his shoulder. All three of the teachers along with him were unable to pull the headmaster free. A moment later the headmaster dropped to the ground with blood spurting from his shoulders but worse was still to come, suddenly the headmasters body lurched up right grabbing a teacher to burrow his teeth into his arm. It had begun, the end of the world.

Afetr that I heard screams from the floor above, and I recognize the voices of some of my classmates probably saw this...."This is bad, what the hell is happening?"I said still confused, quickly I opened the door of the cleaning tools, for some reason the type responsible for the cleanliness of the school had a baseball bat there, probably took it from some boisterous.Walking up stairs, I saw how some students began yelling as they ran, at this time the school was in total chaos.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*(Atsuko Tanaka)​*
She smiled a bit at his comment. She then turned serious again for when she said "Actually I have a few plans. One is to break this classroom window and jump, once we land on the ground we can make a run for it. Of course that is for worse case senario's, that may or may not happen. Like for instance if that cannibalistic psychopath ended up in this room. Also I thought that we should, as you said wait for the commotion to drop and then leave. However, if there really is a press to get out of the school then us staying here would be a problem. Another situation I have thought up of is fighting our way out, by using some sort of weapon, of course that would mean hurting our friends but we could escape. Although if we were to do that we would be adding to the madness. So here is my best plan right now, we go into the hallways with some sort of weapon, it can be anything as simple as a stick. We just follow the mass of students out but we keep cautious of our surroundings. If anything don't use your weapon if you don't need to. I have been thinking of reason's why someone like that would visit our school, and I have come up with none. We don't know exactly what is going on here so stay on your guard, and if anything, we need each other to survive. So what do you say?"

She started to look around the classroom as she found a long wooden ruler. She picked it up as she mumbled to herself "It's pretty light, easy to use. Not as lethal as a sword but then again this is a school so how could I find something like that. Oh well, this will have to do for now." She looked back at Jaime saying "Oh hey, are you ready to go?"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kei Takasi*

Oh shhhiiiiit. This was wild. People screaming and crying like pussies. What the hell was this? Punk kids not being able to handle a bit of a riot, that?s all it was for sure. I didn?t tale what the teachers said seriously for one second, and some cars were getting pummelled because of it. I continued to wander down the hallway, a bat on my shoulder tapping to the tune of my footsteps. As I passed one of the classrooms I saw a pair inside chatting, a broad and some guy he had seen before, Jamie.

*??Ey, ?Ey.?* I pushed open the door and leant on the frame. I had to admit, I was famous about this place as a bit of a bully, but someone had to keep the pussies in line. With a lopsided grin I nodded t he pair.
?You guys plannin? to sit it out, don?t wanna bust no heads or nothin?? Just a bunch of fuckers from the next school causin? a hassle no doubt.?
His grin grew.
*?Nice ruler, sweetcheeks.?*


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Hisoka​*
Hisoka sat at his desk, bored out of his mind. He had just gotten off the phone with a client and they were far from happy, he had lost them their case. Instead of raging out of his mind, he opened up a drawer on his deak to see a box full of bills. From seeing this, he took a deep breath, _it was worth it to drop the case_.

But all this bribery was making him thirsty so he got up out of his seat and headed off to the door. The door opened up with a creak and he looked around the firm, tons of people answering phones, and that was all. Hisoka turned to the fridge and took out a root beer. Suds came out of the can as he cracked it open, from here he leaned against the wall and took a sip from it.

He then tossed a half empty can into the trash and moved back to his large office. After about 5 minutes he fell asleep on his desk, a sad mistake. Hisokas eyes turned to the clock to see 2 hours had passed, but it didnt feel like it to him. After seeing the time, he noticed the sound of someone knocking on his door quite loudly. "Who is it, the door is unlocked." but the only answer was *AGFMVWIFVNWRBVU* in a grunty voice. Hisoka then pressed the button at the bottom of his desk to call for security, he then waited for about 30 seconds. 

By this time the door had started to creak wildy. In response hisoka pressed the button over and over again, but no one came. Now the lawyer was scared; he opened up another drawer and pulled out 2 desert eagles. It was against the law, but when you made deals like he did, it was a must. He sat down at his desk with both pistols in his hand as the door had a crack appear on it.

The lawyer stayed calm, just incase it wasnt someone crazy, but as the door was busted down it was clear that that theory was not evident. Cold hearted bloody zombies of his co-workers busted down the door, he didnt care if this was legal or not but he opened fire on them like a bamf. Every shot hit them in the head and killed them, but every time one went down, another one came back up.

He fired both clips out, now he was scared. A drawer flew open and he grabbed the remaining clips that where in there, but alas, he had no time to re-load. "CRAP!" yelled hisoka as he jumped in the air. As he jumped in the air one of his co-workers flew at him, he retaliated by rotating his leg to make contact with their neck. *FATALITY*.

From here he jumped out his glass window.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 22, 2010)

*[Kinzey Warholic]*

It was 1:15 in the afternoon. So far no one had spoken to me- thank god for swall blessings. I was looking forward to a nice, relaxing day...when all hell broke loose.

It began with screaming. And then everyone was told to evacuate the school. Chaos exploded as everyone rushed for the exit. But I was no fool. I knew I would get trampled to death if I went that way. No, that path was suicide. I would hang back, and leave at my own pace. Perhaps it was that decision that saved my life.

It seemed that I wasn't the only one to think this way. Two other students hung back in the classroom. After a few seconds I recalled their names: Atsuko Tanaka and Jamie Blevins. I had had little contact with either of them; out of shyness with Atsuko, and fear with Jamie.

Gathering up my courage, I called "E-excuse me. I-if you two care, I-I...I know another way out of here". Will they just ignore me?. Litle did I knew how much their answers would impact my chances of survival.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

*Jamie*


I sat there scratching my head as I thought a little bit on what weapon I should get. Most likely a broom or something to keep people at a distance. looking back over at Atsuko I called out "We shouldn't follow the mass flow of students. The best thing we should do is go the opposite way of the chaos." Hearing some guy call out to the both of them I just quickly turned to see some dude I've seen around. The guy's name was Kei. "Hey Kei, hows it goin'?" unbuttoning this stupid jacket I laid it down on the desk, "Naw man. You can go have fun doin' whatever you want. Were looking for a way to get away from all of that bullshit. If it is other students from another school I would think about a majority of the emptied out classrooms could handle them." Shaking my head abit I laughed some. "Well you wanna come with us to get the hell out of here or do you want to go mess around in that crowded hallway?" out the corner of my eye I saw some figure in a desk. "Oh, hey. Didn't notice you there. So what do you know guy?" ((talking over to Kinzey now))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kuma...*

'I please let this day get over with...' I groaned inwardly, my eyes were on the teacher but my mind, well was on that cute little dress at the mall.  'I know Kiya will get it for me, if not her then Zeke!' I was  proud of myself, thinking about how to con my big brother into buying me that little number.  Then some girl asked about the bloody guy at the gate, I just looked at her, my mind had been somewhere else so I wasn't exactly positive on what was said.

My eyes fell on the teacher as they moved from the window and then into the hall, telling us to stay put as usual.  With my notebook open and useless, my blue pen began to sketch out that dress that I would get.  I kept my ears open as looked at the indigo ink blooming on the white paper, but once again it took a few moments for me to comprehend what was being said.  I'm not stupid by a long shot but it seemed so far fetched to me that I had to see for myself.

Getting up I crossed the room quickly and saw the headmaster coming to his feet, the blood spurting made my stomach roll, then he attacked our teacher!  'Couldn't have happened to a better...wait...' my mind still try to grasp the image my eyes were sending.  “Is he trying to eat her?  Eewwwww...” I had to look away the sight was too much for me.  

To make matters worse the teacher came over the intercom but wasn't able to finish as it sounded like something was...eating him.  “Hell yeah I'm getting out of here!”  I scrambled to my stuff and quickly tossed things in my back pack before heading to the door.  “Damn...”  I bit my lip trying to judge when to step into the wave of students rushing down the halls.  “Just got to do it.”  I took a deep breath and rushed the hall.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Setsuna*

This was horrible now I have to deal with crazy people running and screaming as if they were to be eaten by a monster or something like that"So noisy"I said without knowing the real situation, arriving to the 2nd floor I saw from the back a girl of my class, I can recognize that hair style whereever"Hey , Asa...damn!"i said, when I touched her shoulder she turned towards me, damn she was horrible and had a lot of blood in the face and her hands, trying to touch me I got nervous and without thinking about it twice I hit her head with the bat,she didn?t stand up again"Fuck! what the hell is this?"Then started to run pushing the people hard, I had to see if anyone was in trouble or injured. I'm not a saint but I do not let someone be hurt if I can help.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*(Atsuko Tanaka)*​
I was cut off short for when someone opened the door. I got prepared to attack but I just noticed it was Kei. He was known as a bully, and she frankly didn't like him. After what Jaime said I said quietly "It would be impossible for it to be kids from a different school. First of all the person who bit the head master was an adult. Second this would be a little extreme behavior, this has to be something else. Although if you want to accompany us I won't stop you." I looked away from him and looked at Kinzey in the corner. I said "Oh sorry, I hadn't noticed you. I didn't think anyone else stayed back, your Kinzey right? At any rate we should head out soon..." 

I smiled a bit as I said "You know, I thought we would have a little trouble if we were a group of two. But now since there is a group of four we have a better chance's of getting out. Now are any of you good in a particular style of fighting? Use any item as a substitute for the real thing, as I am using this ruler instead of a sword, as I am a bit of a swords-woman myself. However I advise that we do not fight unless necessary, it would be rather hazardous if we did so carelessly. At any rate I need to see if my brother is alright, any people you guys need to find? Also I agree with Jaime, we need to actually head away from the commotion, so we should head in the opposite direction. That is if all the student body is heading in one direction." I said with my voice being as serious as it could be. Suddenly a man with blood covering him approached the window and tried clawing at it. I gave out a little scream as I fell backwards as I said "It's impossible... with that much lost blood and a wound like that... it'd be impossible to be alive, let alone move..."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*
Youko Katsuo​*
 I continued to run; my pace had slowed to a jog however due to exhaustion and the lack of visible danger. Everything had happened so fast and so quickly, it was impossible to grasp it all in the mayhem of the students panicking. It was to be expected with the knowledge of people dying horrible and bloody deaths by the look of it, but all that went through my mind was getting out of here and surviving, my adrenaline supporting this decision. 

The corridor was long and dark; it seemed longer in this situation. My endurance got the better of me as I fell onto my knees and panted heavily, eyes clamped shut forcing myself to try and wake from this nightmare, though it appeared as if I would not get such a luxury. In my tired state the sounds of slow footsteps tapped not far behind me. At first fear shivered over my skin as I flashed a gaze backward to locate the maker of the sounds, but somewhat calmed upon identifying it. My maths teacher, Mr. Nomura. A weak smile grew over my soft slips as my hands brushed my thighs while returning to my feet.
*“Sensei, thank god it’s you. I don’t understand what’s going on, I’m just… so… afraid.” My *words struggled at the end of t he sentence as the teachers form came into clearer view. He was always a bit of a pervert, but this was something else. His mouth hung open with bloody and dribble tickling his chin, as well as a large bite mark covered in red markings on his arm. He pulled his legs closer and closer to me with a gurgled groan slithering from his tongue. My eyes widened as I screeched loudly, my hands not covering my mouth in time to hold in. I couldn’t move, legs shaking, face as white as a sheet. How did this happen?

 As the distance was closed I gathered the strength to dart into the nearest classroom and slammed the door behind me. I could hear him getting closer and closer, intent on making a meal out of me. The classroom was empty, with only one other door which now had the sounds of someone ppounding onto it.. I was trapped. Suddenly the teacher began to pound against the door, slamming his body into the wood and ripping it to pieces with his bare hands. Another came through, exploding through the doorway. My large blue eyes widened and glazed over with tears forming on the brim. He was going to kill me. I was going to die. I was going to die. I was going to die.

*“Just stop it!!”* I screamed out as I clamped my eyes shut.

I was going to die.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kiya...*

“Thanks!”  I responded as I headed for the door.  This was my last year of school and I was making sure I got all the help I needed from the Professors.  I'm not screwing this one up.  My thoughts turned toward the test that was coming and I began to recite the information from the last few lectures in my mind.  “Got to get this right...”  I groaned messing up on something and correcting myself.

Exiting the building I headed straight for my car only glancing at the guys screaming and yelling.  “Yet another damn fight...”  I rolled my eyes and headed to my car, reciting the formula that I would need to remember.  Pausing for a moment I looked toward the sky, trying to remember the last two numbers then bounced up as I got them.  “Yes!”  I thought to myself opening my car door and tossing the backpack onto the passenger seat.

Pulling out, I did notice that things seemed a bit more crowded then usual but I didn't think anything of it.  Again my mind turned to the test I would be taking and I began the drive home.  A lot of people were running around and flipped the radio on but nothing seemed to be too much a miss so I went back to my studies.  

Lucky for me I had just started thinking about them, so I spotted the man lurching into the road.  “Watch out!”  I yelled swerving my car, barely missing the man.  I was going to stop but he was standing then continued walking so I headed straight for home, that was enough of an adrenaline rush for me.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kei Takasi*

That Jamie man, he was pretty cool. He had some street smarts about him and certainly could bash some heads alongside him. But it seemed like he had other ideas, like getting out of here. At first I didn’t really get why but that long winded speech from the annoying girl pretty much gave the story away. Damn she could prattle on a tune. I walked further into the class room with my bat still bouncing on my shoulder, with that cocky stride of mine. When you’re as good looking as me, you’ve gotta have some swagger. 
*“Damn bitch, you talk too much.”*

A voice from part of the classroom sounded, seemed another person was present. Kei couldn’t remember if he had bullied the quiet sucker or not. Porbably. With a toothful grin I sat on one of the tables and nodded to Jamie.
*“Sure, I’ll bounce with you guys.” *Suddenly a bloodied man fell against the window. I almost jumped at the sucker, not like I was afraid or anything; bastard just took me by surprise.
*“What the fuck is that?”* I said with a grunt. Taking this bat with me started to seem like a good idea.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 22, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I flinched as Kei entered the room. He had bullied me on multiple occasions, and I was not keen to travel with him. "O-on second thought, you guys don't seem to need my help. I-I'll just be going". With that I slipped out of the classroom, eager to get away.

Out in the hallway, things had finally quieted down. Other than a few dead bodies of those trampled in the chaos, I was alone "Oh god..." I moaned, dry heaving.

But I steeled myself. I had a way out, I had a plan. I could do this.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

I just nodded toward Kei abit as I suddenly noticed the bloodied man at the window. I calmly looked him over as I said to everyone. "We need to go now. That window won't hold it for long so, lets not waste our time wondering how its still alive." I made my way toward the door and peered out and down the hallway. It seemed pretty empty except for the books, papers, bodies  and trash littering the entire floor. "Hey guy." I looked over at the kid who knew the way out of there but he had tooken off down the hallway. I ran up and grabbed him by his shirt before he could run off ((*kinzey*)) "Come take the lead since you know the best way out of here, and you too Kei. We'll need that bat of yours to clear the way if need be. I propose we three guys take the lead and Atsuko takes the back to watch our rear and use the sorta flimsy ruler if need be. Unless you think there's a better way." I looked back out the empty hallway then back at the other three and the bloody mess of a person clawing at the window. I then looked over at Kinzey seriously and said "Sorry kid but we need you and you'll need us."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*(Atsuko Tanaka)*​
After I got up I cleaned myself off, but then headed out the door with the rest of them."I think it will be best if I stay in the back like you said. We don't know why these people are attacking or what they are doing here, and currently I am the only person with a weapon, even if it is a flimsy ruler. I will need to switch out eventually though because this doesn't look like it can hold out on much." I looked around the hall, I noticed it was empty, well empty besides them. I smiled as I said "This should be interesting, but we don't have time to think apparently, so lets move out." I got ready for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Setsuna*

I was running trying to see if someone was in a hurry, I know this is stupid i´m trying to act like a hero when I´m not, someway i got free from the big bunch of people,in the way here i saw some students eating others this was crazy, i was thinking when some one touched my shoulder,my adrenaline just went up instantly and I spinned hitting again with the bath, the guy was exactly like Asami the classmate I killed some moments ago, how the hell did this happen? now I´m an assasin but my life is first and as I have said before I´m not a saint"The hell, I have to get out of here it doesn´t seems like someone needs my help"that was what I thought until a scream filled my ears, I started to run towards the voice it was of a girl and for some reason I guess i know who screamed.

Arriving to the place I saw her, she was one of my classmates what was her name? oh yeah Katsuo Youko"Youko!"I called by her first name i don´t think in this situation she could demand respect.I yelled as the person in front of her turned his face to me,he was our teacher, a pervert guy if i´m not wrong but... it was the same, they do not scream and their eyes are weird, just making noises without sense watching that he was aiming for me now, I made what I can do, I broke his head hitting him with the bat at this point my "weapon" was all covered in blood"C´mmon we can´t be here"yeah another line of a hero came out from my mouth.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tyler*

I rush through the halls, trying to avoid these screaming Japanese kids. They can go in their own direction, I plan on surviving while whatever is after us hunts down the mass of meat flooding out that way.

I still don't know what the deal is but I know that some psychos want to bite us and turn us into psychos too so I've got a pretty solid game plan: Don't get bitten, Escape. 

As I continue around the hall I hear a loud scream over all of the panic, "Gah, someone's got a pair of lungs on them..." I say, holding my ears.

I then spot one of the teachers, trying to break into the room where I heard the screaming. I look at the situation for a moment, "Don't be a hero...Don't  be a hero...Live Dammit..." 

I then take another look, "Oh fuck it!" I rush forward, picking up speed and then leap into a drop kick of the guy. He stumbles back a bit but not as much as someone who just got hit by a full on running drop kick should...

He eyes me and I take a good look at him. He's definately one of them, and I don't plan on letting him take a chunk out of me. I whip out my trusty switchblade, "Hey, buddy, back it up and head off."

Though my threats don't do much...He continues to stumble towards me, "Did you hear me shit head! I'm gona' cut you're fuckin' head off if you don't back up," but he just kept on movin'.

I look down at my knife, dammit I can't risk getting that close to this thing without it biting me. I close and pocket the knife after I spot something of use, the janitor's cart. I rush over to it and begin pushing it towards the creep as fast as I can. As soon as I get close enough I ram it into him and he goes tumbling back.

"That'll do it," I take a look at the cart and grab a mop off of it. I then slam it into the ground and stomp my foot on the bottom, snapping off the you know...moppy part of it.

I then take a look at the staff like structure, "There, this'll give me some range," I then look back at the door, "Hm, anyone in there? I kind of took out the crazed math teacher with a janitor cart...So it's relatively safe now. Besides all the screaming people."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kei Takasi*

At first I couldn?t take my eyes off that creepy fucker at the window. Damn it was messed up, blood everywhere but not like ?I got into a fight? blood, as if he?d been ripped up or hit by a train or some crazy shit. With a shake of my head and turned back to the rest of the group, with Jamie giving some orders. Usually I didn?t like to be told what to do, authority sucking and all that business, but to be honest if I could swing my bat was happy. Things seemed a lot crazier than I had first thought and grouping up with this lot didn?t seem like a half bad plan.

  Suddenly the twerp tried to pussy out, running away but luckily he was snagged by Jamie. I threw my head back in laughter as I made my way for the door and gave the kid a jab in the arm.
*?That?s right, you know a good way outta here, you?re showin? us.? *I didn?t really feel bad at teasing him; punk was going to leave us here when he knew a good way out. And if people were eating each other, seemed like the best solution was to get the hell out. I lightly nodded to Jamie as he took the lead along side the kid, readying my bat somewhat for some swinging.
*?Sounds fine to me?* As I gazed down the hallway, that is when I noticed it. Dead bodies on the ground. That was fucked up. They looked as if they had been trampled in the rush to escape, so I decided to step more carefully when going forward. Tripping over a dead body never ended well in the movies. I chuckled softly to myself, slightly glancing back to the girls? voice.
*?It?ll be a blast. Whatcha say yer? name was again??*

 As I looked past her down the hallway, I saw something moving far off in the distance; it had just turned the corner of the hallway. It was students, but somewhat more covered in blood, clothes ripped and the like. All in all, they looked hungry.
*?Oi, Oi, look at that? *I pointed down the hallway towards them, I could feel my grip around the bat tightenning.


----------



## Smokerface (Aug 22, 2010)

*Marley Cruz*

"I'll have the shrimp ramen with a side of egg drop soup," I said to the waitress as I looked up and down the menu. I had just finished an hour long tattoo session at work and I was on my lunch break and starving. This was the first time I had ever been in this particular diner, but from what Kyoto told me it was worth the visit.

"And for your drink you wanted sweet mango tea right?" said the waitress in an inquiring voice, her eyes looking down as she scribbled my order in a little black notebook.

"Yeah that's fine with me," I said as I handed her the menu back.

"Alright I'll be back in 5 minutes with your drink sir, and your food will be ready in about 15 to 20 minutes," she said with a smile as she took the menu. It wasn't until she walked away that I realized she was actually a pretty cute looking girl. I figured I would talk to her a bit more when she came back with my drink. While I was waiting for the waitress to come back, my phone started to ring. I saw that it was Kyoto, my boss calling me.

"Yeah what's up Ky?" I said, putting the phone to my ear.

"Hey somebody from the high school called here looking for you a couple minutes ago Marley. Something about a problem up at the high school and they were trying to notify parents and stuff," he said. "I don't know what's going on, but it sounded serious. They said something about an evacuation..you better go over there and see what's up. Don't worry about coming back to the shop today, I can handle everything here."

"_Shit..what the hell could be going on over there? Now I gotta hurry up and go see if Leo's alright up at that school. I didn't even get a chance to eat my lunch, not to mention talk to that waitress again..._" I thought as I rushed to get up from the table. I resumed my phone conversation with Kyoto. "Alright thanks Ky, good looking out. I'll call you later and let you know what's going on."

I quickly dug my wallet out of my pocket and hastily threw some money on the table to pay for the food I didn't even get a chance to eat and to tip a pretty waitress that I didn't even get to talk to. I didn't have time to sulk as I walked quickly out the door and started on my way to Kagya High School. I fumbled around with my phone and tried to call Leo to see what was going on, but I got no answer.

"_Fuck, he might be in trouble..._" I thought to myself, hanging up the phone and stuffing it back in my pocket. I started to jog a bit as I got more and more worried. Good thing the school was only a few minutes away from the diner..I had to know what was going on and if my brother was alright.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Youko Katsuo​*
My eyes remained clamped shut as I feel to my knees once more, hands over my eyes. It was a bad dream; I couldn?t understand why this was happening, how this was happening, if it was really happening. Though as I remained in my feared state, clutching myself for dear life with tears trickling down my cheeks in a quiet manner I missed the sounds of combat not far off from me. My chest pounded as my heart pumped heavily, but nothing seemed to grab me, the noises of the crazy people seemed to stop. As I opened my eyes I caught the glimpse of another student, Setsuna. He had seemed to hold onto his humanity and weld a bat for defence. Did I look like that much of a coward?

 There was the brief sound of commotion from outside as another zombie was taken out. M eyes flashed to the doorway as someone called inside. Two people had come to her rescue? With a nod, I pushed myself to my feet and brushed back my red hair. I needed to be stronger; I needed to focus on surviving. The situation was clearly out of control.
*?Thank you, Setsuna-san??* I said weakly, before directing my voice to the man outside along with quickly making my way to the door. I blinked upon seeing him, it was the American. Tyler. With a gentle nod of my head I thanked him for his help and stepped out into the corridor.
*?There are loads of these? things. I don?t know what as happened to everyone, but the whole school has gone crazy. We?ve got to get out of here.?* I said as a matter of factly. Now in the presence of two familiar students, I felt my courage take a bit of an increase. As if someone was actually relying on me now.
*?We could head straight to the car park and drive out of here, I think I have an idea of where it may be safe.? *

Father, what would you do?. What are you doing, in fact.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Setsuna*

I was quite surprised,Youko known my name, damn and I thought she was one of those girls who judge you by the words of other people, nodding as she thanked me I starte to walk with her towards the door where another of my classmates, he was Tyler a guy who is a delinquent but at the same time isn´t, I would like to be him"We should go out now, those things are annoying" I said putting a hand on Tyler´s shoulder and sighed this was going to be a long day"I guess we can escape from here safely, just now I have noticed that they are not human anymore, i mean they didn´t even moved a bit after I hit the with the bat and the head of one of them got completely destroyed".

Thinking about it they reminded me to those zombies in the movies, it was exactly the same situation the only difference was that we are highschool students and the ones in the moves were heroes"Now that I think about it, doesnñt it seems like a movie?"I said to them, yeah it sounds stupid but no one can neg it.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 22, 2010)

I was caught. "F-fine. Let's go". But then at the end of the hallway I saw a few students. "Thankfully we don't have to go that way. Moving on".

We procceded in the opposite direction down the hall, turning right and continuing down a staircase. "Other than the main gate, the entirety of the school's property is surrounded by a tall chainlink fence. I discovered this route during one unfortunate incident in which the majority of the football team was looking to cause me bodily harm". Having completed the indoor leg of our journey, I opened a door to the outside, facing the football field.

Up until then we had encountered no people. Then, however, our luck ran out. Spread out across the field, wandering aimlessly or kneeling on the ground enjoying unknown meals, were about 50 people.

Surveying the scene, I pointed at a shed on the opposite end of the field. "There's a hole in the fence behind the equipment shed".


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tyler Anderson​*
I eye the girl we rescued, the same one that pointed out this mess from before. Some other nut with a baseball bat was with as as well, whatever, atleast this guy had a bat, he'd be useful, and this other chick had some kind of a plan, which was even more useful.

"Alright, lets head out then," I say spinning my custom staff around in my fingers like I had seen in the movies and on TV, "There's a cart of potential weapons over there on top of the crazy guy, just be careful when picking them."

"And about the car idea...Good plan, though I'm doubting either of you have cars there, I can hot wire one if we can get inside," I take a deep breath again, this was going to work...I wasn't big on team ups but this time it was for the best, it was for survival.

The guy with the bat put his hand on his shoulder and started talking. Tyler pushed it off, "Calm down pal, I know it's a crisis and all but this isn't the time to let go those repressed urges you've had all these years," I say eyeing him strangely.

"It's fair to say they're human any more, and it's also fair to say that I'd take them down even if they were...I plan on surviving this crap," I slam the end of my staff into the ground, "And finally getting out of this place..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

*Jamie*

I followed Kinzey down the stair case and throughout the school hallways. Reaching to a door that opened to the school's football field. I rested my index finger and my thumb on my nose as I closed my eyes in some what anger. "OK..lets try and go around them and under those bleachers or somethin. Lets try not to cause alot of attention to us." I scratched the back of my head as a moved off to the side. "Or do you guys wanna take the chance and run across the football field as quickly as possible?..sounds like a real bad idea though. Any other thoughts Atsuko, Kinzey or Kei?" I suddenly noticed some big broom thing leaning against the wall. Walking over to it I twisted it off of the end of the broom part. Walking back over to everyone else I just slung the 5 ft stick over my shoulder.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*Atsuko*

I looked around as I said "Well just by looking at them we can tell that they should be dead... covered in blood and all. However, since all of these _'things'_ act like this, it makes me assume that they are dead, in a sense or form. Also they seem to have no goal, they just walk around aimlessly... So they most likely can't see us. How they know how they find us, let alone if they can is still a mystery, but I can assume it's by either sent or noise, so since we can't keep our sent hidden we will just have to keep the noise to as low as possible." After noticing that Jaime got the end of the mop's stick I said "Jamie's right, we need to sneak through the bleacher's, as that will allow us to go through undetected." I looked back at Kei and said "Oh and you asked me what my name was earlier no? My name is Atsuko." I had to gave a slight smile but then looked forward as I said "So, does everyone agree with the plan?"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Youko Katsuo​*
  The movies? Well he did have a point, people biting each other and coming back to life. It all seemed a bit farfetched for reality, yet it was really happening. I pinched the bridge of my nose as I composed myself finally, trying to get a grasp on the situation. It was not the time to be fearful or crying. It was a time for action and survival. I settled my eyes onto Tyler as he showed some hostileness towards them, though most the school never particularly took a liking to the American student, she never truly thought twice about it but she had to admit he seemed like the right type of guy for this situation. 
Not human anymore. I could not help but recall to when I saw the maths teacher earlier. He did not even acknowledge me until I began to speak, and then he went straight for me. Was there a connection to sound? With a determined look, I adjusted my mini skirt and looked between the pair.
?*Human or not, we need to get out in one piece. And if it really is like the movies, don?t let any of them bite you. Come on, I think I have a theory.?* I slid pas t both of them and began to jog down the hallway. Things had become quieter now but that was no reason to stop moving quickly and stop being cautious. Everything was so unpredictable; we had to stay prepared for it. Our path took us towards the stairs that would lead down to a fire escape opening up into the car park. The quickest route.

  As I led the pair down the hallway we came to a turning. Further down the corridor stood over a dozen of those things. Before a yelped out in fear both my hands clasped over my mouth and my back pushed up against the wall. My heart was racing again, thumping against my breast. In a struggle of courage I quickly put out my hand.
*?Wait? wait, don?t do anything yet.?* I whispered, also motioning my hand for them to be quiet. My blue eyes flashed about the corridor for anything I could throw, coming across a stone across the wall. I quietly picked it up and threw it down the hallway, somewhere into the horde of undead it smacked against a metal locker. The sound of the clanging filled the hallway and all of the students began to scuttle in that direction.
*?I was right? they?re blind, and react to sound.? *I whispered once more, motioning to the stairs leading to the fire escape.
*?Quickly, that?s the way.?*


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kei Takasi*

  They were some ugly fuckers, and luckily we were going a different way anyway. As he went down the hallway I could not help but look back to the group of scuttling students, groaning and shuffling. Wasn?t the prettiest of sights that was for sure. We continued down some stairs and out onto the football yard, and holy shit there were a huge bunch of them. Whatever had happened, all the students that had fled in a panic seemed to have been caught in a mass and turned into these. My brow deepened as he gazed over the huge collection with my head gently shaking from side to side.

*?This is fucked up? *I groaned as I readied my bat for a fight. The twerp pointed out another way to sneak through and to be honest it seemed like a much better idea. With a nod to Atsuko I showed my agreement and moved along in that direction in a quick jog. I wasn?t going to get eaten here.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

*Setsuna*

Tyler was quite the kind of people I don´t like at all but if i want to escape from here in one piece I need his help and also Youko´s help,then Youko started to say something about the sound and what those things were doing, saying us that she have a theory"/Great a smarty girl/" I thought, i actually don´t care about those things or at least that´s what I would like to say, this situation is so weird to just stay quiet.

Following the other two, as she led us down the hallway we came to a turning. Further down the corridor stood over a dozen of those things.I was ready to kill them at any moment but she  stopped us and threw something, making sure that her theory was correct, then the path  was clean for us to take a car and get out of here."I guess we could walk if they notice us we can run faster so we  should keep energy"I said looking around in case  another of those things were near of us,"C´mmon let´s go"i said starting to walk a bit fast, the fact that we aren´t running is not a reason to be careless....Damn it has passed just a bit of time and I´m losing my careless personality because of this problem,tsk I don´t want to be a hero now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tyler *

"If we run they'll hear our footsteps. Hell if we walk they'll probably hear our footsteps," I say in an annoyed tone. Hell I have the right to be annoyed! This whole situation is a giant pain in the ass.

I look towards the fire escape that Youko pointed at, then something came to me, "Fire..." I look around until I spot a fire alarm. I grin wildly as I remove the case and grab hold of the switch. 

The others look at me like I'm a mad man but I ignore them and pull it down. *Suddenly all of the fire alarm bells in the school begin ringing like crazy*, and all of the zombies quickly rush towards them. It's a mad house as all of the zombies make a rush for the various sounds.

"Now we don't have to tip toe our way to the exit!" I shout at them as I rush towards the fire escape. The three of us make our way out of the window and onto the escape, freeing ourselves from the loud sounds of the alarms, "And now that the school is ringing like crazy our escape should be much easier with all of the zombies in the parking lot heading towards the sound."

I may not be considered the brightest student in the school, but that's probably because I don't actually...You know show up to school all that much. And when I do I'm either zoning out or getting in trouble...But that's besides the point.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 22, 2010)

I had nodded, following them behind the bleachers. There were no people there, so they were safe. "Okay," I had whispered. "I think we'll be able to get some good weapons inside of the equipment shed, so let's sneak over there. If they don't notice us, we can check it out. Ready?" I took a deep breath and stepped out first. I sticked by the fence, not touching it. It was a chainlink, and if it rattled- "Jamie! Keep that broom handle away from the fence!" I whispered fiercely.

So far so good. We were halfway there, and hadn't attracted any attention.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

We all worked our way over to the bleachers and off to the chain link fence. After seeing Kinzey whip around real quick I just smirked at the idea of rattling the fence with the broom stick. I whispered back to the kid infront of me, "Dude I don't wanna die by some freakin zombie mob so don't worry." making our way to the shed I remembered what Kinzey had said about getting more weapons. I slowly opened the door to to the shed just in case if it creaked or anything and peered inside. Luckily enough it was empty but the walls were littered with gardening tools. Walking in first I quietly said,"I'm going to grab these shears and that shovel." I took the shears and slid them in the back of my pants and I slowly put the broom stick down and traded it in for the shovel. I turned toward the others as I said,"Ok, hey Kinzey. Where's the hole you were talking about?" Suddenly all of the school's alarms and bells started ringing. The entire zombie mob limped and peddled their way back toward the school. "Well how convenient is that?"


----------



## dark0 (Aug 22, 2010)

*DEATH THE KID​*
The intercom was going off telling kids to evacuate, not many seemed to hesitate and students were yelling and screaming when apparently the headmaster ate another teacher. He quickly reached into his bag and got into the corner of the room with his cellphone, he called home and told his dad to turn on the TV, news of some sort. 

He had gathered all the information he needed, zombies are slow, one bite is fatal, and the air isn't polluted. It seemed to be a blood-borne pathogen so just staying away was the best course of action, but how the zombies work... Was up to him to find out. A broom was on the floor, it was the prefect weapon for keeping slow zombies away. He reached into his backpack and took out a pack of gloves with weak hand grips and undid the broom, some girl was waiting for him while a few others just loitered around the school instead of running to the exit with the crowd.

He spoke up and said with a loud voice "Guys let's head to the roof." He got a quick reply from a guy standing near by "SHUT, the hell UP." Kid was disgusted by him, unwilling to cooperate or even hear his suggestion. So he went alone to the roof with the one girl following him close behind. One zombie was standing in front of him, his grizzly bleeding cheek had been ripped right off his ass face, Kid was a little taken back but the zombie was in his way.

He trust the metal end up his pole into the zombie's open mouth and knocked out a few teeth which promptly sank down his throat, another hit crushed his eyeball. Kid threw up a little in his mouth took it like a man and spat on the floor as the girl whimpered in horror looking away. Kid finally had enough so hegot low and swung the staff back like a baseball bat and knocked through his knee, he was down for a second so kid spun back his staff into a carrying position and moved on. He could experiment with his body once he got on the roof, 'twas unlikely that it was infected with zombies.

The way was just as narrow as he thought it was, the roof was opened so he rushed through after announcing his new name born of ANARCHY... Or maybe the zombies would easily be killed by personal militias... He looked back and no one was around to catch the back of his staff and he told the girl to come up, it wasn't hard to spot a hose, water was an extremely valuable resource in times like these. He quickly walked up to it checking if it worked while he told the girl to search for anything she could find on the roof. The hose was a bit away from the door so he pulled it closer and looked down the brightened looming hall. Suddenly the zombie from the previous encounter had made his way up. Kid smiled to his arrival.

He put up his staff, but then pulled back a little to get a proper pool shot. The zombie came up the final flight of stairs and death looked down to his feet. They are smart enough to use stairs but their walking form is a little weak. Death quickly thrust into his chest with a weak stab and before he could pull back to throw a harder stab, the zombie stepped back in the most awkward way imaginable and slammed his back into the stairs and did a barrel roll backward over the steps into the clearing before the wall. Death didn't want to wait for him, so the zombie stepped to his feet right as death punched the metal end of the broom through his head.

The zombie fell back as death quickly pulled out of his eye-socket with his staff showing an amazing amount of brain penetration. There was little blood but the grey matter was a tad too much... Since he had just eaten he had to take the top off of his stomach from that last disgusting encounter, death spat down the opening in the staircase and wandered back up rushing through the doorway stupidly checking for assailants on a roof that he had taken. He wanted to get as many people up as possible with some foodstuffs and he used the only way he knew how.

*COME TO KAGYA HIGH'S ROOF!!.. PUT UP YOUR HANDS WITH PEACE SIGNS OR I'LL BEAT YOU!!.. ALSO GET STUFF FROM HOME-EC FOOD AND ANYTHING YOU CAN FIND WOULD BE NICE! AND BRING GREASE!!!!*


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2010)

*Atsuko*

Once I entered the shed I immediately noticed that long solid wooden pole in there, I mean, it was no sword, but better then a four foot ruler. I put the ruler on the ground and took the pole as I heard the school alarm go off. I noted "They should be going over there if they are really attracted by sound, now is our chance to escape." I put the pole behind my back and looked outside the shed's doors as I said "Looks like the coast is clear, we should head out as fast as we can." Smiling now, I thought _'Although will it really be this easy to get out and alive? I wonder...'_


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Kei Takasi
*

  The group had begun to make our way to the gap in the fence; if this was our escape it was going to be a quiet one. Though suddenly booming from the school sounded the loud fire alarms grabbing most of the zombies? attention. I had turned those things on from time to time myself, and from experience they can last up to ten minutes, so I had no intention of sticking around and wasting time. A couple of others picked up a weapon and what not to escape, but noticing the fence ahead I decided to make a break for it. A smile touched my lips at the idea of being home free; perhaps the military could come in and take these fuckers out.

 From the roof top someone called out for people to join him. He gazed northwards and snorted.
*?Like hell fucker, you stay up there and die.?* Though my cockiness was short lived. I clambered through the fence, my eyes widening bigger than my face on the other side. Hundreds, I swear hundreds of those things were scuttling towards the school. With a twist of my body and quickly turned around, sprinting past the three I was with back towards the school.
*?RUN!?* I called out, as the undead started to tear through the fence. Fuck. It was a brilliant plan, but it seemed luck wasn?t on our side.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Youko Katsuo​*
 I could not help but grin at the Americans idea. It was so stupid it was ingenious, setting off all the alarms to attract the psychos? attentions while we made a hasty break for it. It saved time and we did not have to worry about our step so cautiously. However it would only mean inside the school and probably the nearby grounds, considering the huge mess this was it was not farfetched that this was common throughout the city. We had climbed out the window and made a sprint towards the car park. The place still had the zombies around, some heading towards the school due to the alarms while others still hung around aimlessly. Suddenly someone called out from the roof calling people to come up and some other nonsense. I gazed up to see whom it was, my brow lowering in consideration.

*?It can?t be safe up there, they?ll get trapped and killed?* I said softly, one of my hands pressing against my chest. I was no hero, no one to dive into the firing line for others yet somehow I did not want to see someone get trapped and eaten. Sure it seemed like a smart idea for now, but it was only a matter of time before those things got up there, and considering their strength, not door would hold them. My eyes flashed to Tyler and Setsuna, concern likely as clear as day.
*?What do we do??
*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

*Tyler*

I take a look up at the rooftop, "What a dumbass. This place is already filled with crazies to begin with, and more are on their way. You might want to pick a place with an escape route..."

Man, if more people try to pull stunts like that there might not be too many people left in Japan. Not like I care, this place could turn into a ghost town, I plan on hiking it back to the great U.S.A. 

I look towards Youku who is looking at us with concern for the dumbasses on the roof, "Are you kidding me? We save them then we have a bunch of idiots on our hands. And I doubt they'll be willing to reason, they've got their little full proof plan all set and ready. It's gona' be a pain in the ass when they realize that the schools about to be packed full of psychos."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 22, 2010)

As we entered the shed, I smiled, the gears in my head turning. I ran over to a lomg push broom and broke off the pole. Then, seeing a lawnmower in the corner, I struggled to tip it over. Finally toppling it, I saw there were four blades underneath. "You guys go on without me. I'll catch up soon". Grabbing a nearby crowbar, I positioned it from above and pulled. _Snap!_ off came a blade. It was about a foot and a half long. Turning the disk the blades were attached to, I repeated this process three more times, gaining all four blades. Then, with a role of ducktape I spotted on the wall, I attached two blades to each end of the pole. I smiled at my deadly contaption. Contemplating, I dropped the ducktape, a nailgun, and two packages of nails into my backpack for later.

Then. I heard Kei's order to run. I didn't need telling twice. But when I went around the side to follow them, I found them running towards _me_. I shrugged and followed. They probably knew more than I did.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 22, 2010)

*Jamie*

As I made my way out of the hole in the fence I saw a horde of zombies making their way toward the school. The godsend alarm of the school was actually attracting more than just the ones inside. I started running with the shovel in my hands close behind Kei as I looked back to see whether or not Atsuko and Kinzey were following. "Fuck this is bad!" I gripped the wooden handle tightly as I kept running forward.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 23, 2010)

*Kaochi "Momu" Momura*

"Yare Yare, what's all this." I was raised from my sleep several minutes ago. Some kid was apparently playing a prank or something. Because all the other students looked freaked. I wasn't the least bit amused. Walking slowlying through the hallway. I could not help but to stretch my shoulder to ease its soreness. Dad had went pretty hard on me during training last night.

"Why would they panic? This type of thing is common enough isn't it?" I couldn't believe the state the school was in. Teachers were trying to wrangle the students under their control. Telling them to huddle into the class rooms and to form lines. But the students for the most part were in a frenzy. For a supposedly organized establishment it was a shameful sight.

"It's him." I heard coming from behind my back.
"Yea that's him. Momura Kaochi." 
"Momu, what's it like to know you're going to die."

I turned to face them and what did i see. But two upper-classmen and a grunt. They were armed with broom handles and other ready made weapons. Their eyes staring daggers at me.

"We'll bash him in the commotion."
"Yea." Said the grunt. "No one will notice because they're too busy running away."
"Let's get him. I still havn't forgiven him for what he's done to my brother."

A trill of excitement crawled unto my flesh and a fiendish smile appeared across my face. At least that's how it was described the last time I got like this. Ordinarily i would never be approached with such boldness. The situation must have been really bad. 

The one with the broom handle charged me, he was followed by the one holding a broken ruler. Haphazard. I side stepped the one with the broom handle and sent him reeling towards the floor with an upper cut. The other one tried to take advantage in the middle of my strike. But i deflected his motion with my forearm and kicked him squarely in the temple. It was lights out for all but the grunt.

"What about you?"
"Hunh. That is...I...um..."
"Come here."


----------



## Smokerface (Aug 23, 2010)

*Marley Cruz*

As I ran through the city, I noticed that people were acting strangely. Some were running around recklessly trying to cross the streets, it looked like everyone was trying to get out of each others' way. Traffic was bumper to bumper and horns were frequently being honked. I didn't have time to stop and look around, but I caught glimpses of varying looks of panic and distress on the faces of everyone in the city. Whatever was going on, it was serious. "_Ohh shit I gotta hurry up and get to the school,_" I thought.

Rather than circle the block, I decided to cut through a construction site. In it there stood what looked like a beginning structure of a new office building, its steel frame towering some 20 feet high. There were no workers around, and whoever they were seemed to have left not too long ago and in a hurry. Large construction tanks were abandoned and still running. As I ran through the construction site I heard alarms ringing off in the direction of the school, as well as a few faint screams. I ran past a tractor and saw a steel crowbar sitting on the hood. I stopped short, doubled back and snatched it without a second thought. Who knows what might happen? I figure it's best not to get caught slippin. I made it out of the construction site and to the other side of the block, right down the street from the high school. I could see lots of what looked like students running away from the school up ahead.

"What the fuck is going on?" I said to myself, running towards the school. A couple young looking students ran past me screaming. I yelled over to them. "Hey! What's going on up at the school?!"

"Fucking zombies everywhere killing people!" they yelled over their shoulders, not breaking their stride as they were clearly trying to get the fuck. "You better get gone while you can!"

I just stood there confused for a second. Did they really just say zombies were killing people? Something must be wrong with them if they were actually being serious..but from the way they were acting, they definitely seemed to be. The alarms steadily got louder as I neared the school. A couple minutes later, I had arrived at the school's parking lot. There was blood smeared along the cars as well as the asphalt of the lot. What I saw next both scared and grossed the hell outta me. My eyes came to rest on a gory, blood-covered group of people walking around aimlessly as though they couldn't decide which direction they wanted to go. They didn't seem to notice me as I stood there. As I got a closer look, they were seriously ripped up. One of them had the skin on his chest and face torn away, exposing part of his ribs and jawbone, while another seemed to have had half her face eaten off and one of her breasts torn almost completely away from her chest; the bloody tit hung grotesquely by bloody muscle and fat tissue. I had to make a conscious effort not to throw up so I wouldn't attract their attention.

"_Zombies..real actual zombies. I thought you only saw shit like this in movies,_" I thought to myself as I watched them walk in random directions. I decided it was best to leave them alone and go on the search for some normal people. I quietly ducked behind some cars and crept away, tightly gripping the crowbar in my hand in case any surprises came up. "_There must be more of them around here..._"

As I made my way through the parking lot I saw a couple of students moving in a group up ahead. I tried to flag them down to get their attention without making too much noise. "Hey you all! You guys alright?" I said in a loud, raspy whisper, trying to keep my voice down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2010)

*Setsuna*

I was looking at the american guy, he used the fire alarms to get those things away from us but....oh well I´m not going to blame him just because he basically has sent those monster to eat the rest of the students, tsk this is worst than what I thought.

Looking around I saw the guy who said the people to reach him at the roof"That guy is an idiot or what?"I asked doubting boy's mental health, I mean the only thing that he is going to do is just hunker down on the roof of the school with the poor naive people who believe in him.

Hearing at what Youko and Tyler said, it was obivious even if his action didn´t like me I had  to agree with Tyler,we aren´t heroes and we can´t save all that people"Sorry Youko but Tyler is right, we are not heroes and we can´t against all those 'zombies',anyway all those people want to survive just like us and if they come with us there will be problems"I said not convinced at all about letting all the people die and continued with my explanation "someone will try to take the important decisions and other will contradict him and the chaos will start. In a situation like this is better to stay in little groups"I said trying to convince her, our survival was first.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 23, 2010)

*Atsuko*

I ran behind Jaime for when I said "We need to get out of here one way or another... We could try exiting from the front gate which should be in this direction... But we don't know how many of them are there as well... However, do not go back in the school, if we do we will be confined and won't be able to escape, you got that!" I continued to run for when I grabbed my wooden pole and was ready to hit one of them if they somehow cought up to us.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 23, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I had shaken my head at Atsuko's idea, dismissing it. "We don't know if the main gate is open, and even if it is, we'd be heading in the opposite direction of them all. Do you want to run straight into the midst of them?"

But we couldn't just keep running. In a few seconds we would reach the ones heading to the school from the football field. We needed a plan. "I got it!" I exclaimed. "Let's move over to the right edge of the field, and turn with the fence. Once we get far enough south and reach the end of the school buildings, we'll hop the fence. Past that is the forest, and no one will have had a reason to go there, so there'll be no zombies. Then we can circle around to the east and hit the city!" I waited a few seconds to hear what they'd say.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 23, 2010)

*Kei Takasi
*
  I continued to sprint, swiftly overtaking the others, I think the little guy was somewhere in the back. What did I care? I was going to live, I had to live. These guys helped me out and all but at the end of the day it was my life I cared about and my life I needed to maintain. If they could keep up that was fine, the more people the better chance of making it out of this place alive. With hundreds of those things coming at the gate and scampering through that hole it made that way out pretty non-exsistant but there had to be others. 

Just then I heard Atsuko called out about perhaps making a break for the main gate. That may have been where all this shit went down but it was a chance to get out. The smallest guy had another plan, but fuck that, I wasn't going to listen to him again. As we sprinted I started to curve north somewhat towards the parking lot. It was a bit of a run, but it seemed better than going inside the school.
*"Oi Oi Oi! Fuck that! We'll run around the front! If the car park ain't so bad, we might be able to make it out the car park exit, or just go around to the east side. Either way I ain't goin' back inside!"* I yelled out loudly. As I was running one of the zombies lurched itself at me. I leapt some what into the air and swung the bat with all my power clonking it around the head. The fucker went down like a treat. Laughter escaped me at my victory, bastard didn't stand a chance. I continued to sprint north east, towards the car park.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 23, 2010)

*Youko Katsuo*​
I looked between the two whom had joined me in my escape, t hey had come to my rescue because it was easier but this guy up there was in a bit of a tighter spot. The zombies were getting closer, staggering towards us and the school. It seemed the school sounds attracted a lot of the their attention but some retained the intelligence to differ normal sounds from human sounds. Perhaps they were not completely mindless after all. After flicking my blue eyes between Tyler and Setsuna and the guy on the roof once more, and muttered under my breath and placed a hand on my forehead.
*“Yes… yes I understand.” *I was not about to cry or anything of that manner, but I could not help but feel a heavy heart.

*“You’re right; we need to survive more than anything. If we can get some transport we can head to my fathers. Knowing him he will be already securing a safe place…”* Though that was my plan my also felt some what against it, would he see me as weak running straight to him? I shook the thought aside and continued; the zombies were coming closer though, it was not the time for too much idle chat.
*“Of course we will head to wherever you guys wish to go as well to help anyone you need to help. Is there anyone you want to get to?”* I said as I began to jog forwards. Suddenly then a few students burst out of the school and were sprinting towards the car park, calling out to us.
*“Helppp! They’re coming!”* And on the other side a man had pulled into the car park and had whispered to us. This was getting messy. I gazed over to the dark skinned man, my brow lowering. Behind him coming into the car park entrance were more of the creatures.
*“D-dammit. We won’t be able to get through all that with just a… car...”* Then I spotted it. The school bus. Without a second thought I sprinted towards it and climbed inside. The keys of course were in the glove compartment, luckily for us. Leaning out the window with my chest on the door I waved everyone over, Tyler, Setsuna, the new dark skinned man and the students fleeing in our direction.
*
“We have to move!”*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 24, 2010)

*Jamie*

Slamming the head of the shovel in my heads across one of the staggering zombies a clank rang out. The lifeless body fell to the asphalt as I kept running. Blood dripped from the end of of the curve in the metal and onto the ground. I focused and hardened myself and kept my cool as I picked up my speed abit. I picked up my side and ran next to Kinzey. I said with intermediate breaths to him," That sounds like a good plan man. Just tell me what's going to happen after we reach the city, when we reach the forest. That cool?" I smacked a few zombies clearing the way as we reached the fence and headed southward. Moments later I slowed my pace down abit as I asked, "Does anyone need to catch their breath before we make it all the way to the building down there?" I rubbed the bloody shovel against the ground to wipe the marred dirt, blood and hair from the end's of it.


----------



## Smokerface (Aug 24, 2010)

*Marley Cruz*

Before I could say anything else, the students I ran into suddenly turned the opposite way and ran to a school bus that was parked nearby. I looked over my shoulder to see more zombies making their way through the gate, headed straight toward us. One of the students, a girl, yelled out the window of the bus for the rest of us to join her.

"_Shit..looks like this bus is our only way outta here,_" I thought, looking back and forth between the bus and the crowd of zombies, who were steadily closing the gap. I started to run as fast as I could towards the bus. As I ran, a zombie suddenly jumped out from behind a car, blocking my way and scaring the shit outta me. "Oh shit!"

I was caught off guard as it made a sudden move to grab me, its bloody arms outstretched. I ducked to avoid it, but I misjudged the zombie's position and it got a hold of my hair. Its grip was surprisingly strong, it felt like my dreads were being ripped out. Without another thought, I grabbed the crowbar with both hands and smashed it into the zombie's skull. The zombie immediately fell to the ground, apparently dead. I had hit him so hard in the head that the hooked end of the crowbar was still stuck in its skull. I yanked it from the zombie's head, blood and brains still clinging to the smooth steel. I didn't even bother turning around to look at where the other zombies were, after that brief encounter I knew these things weren't something to fuck around with. I sprinted to the bus and jumped inside, panting.

"Shit..that..thing..freaked..the hell outta me," I panted, leaning against one of the bus seats. I looked out one of the windows to see that more and more zombies were coming. "Everybody else better get on this bus so we get the fuck outta here!"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 24, 2010)

*Atsuko*

When we were running I smirked at Jaime's comment saying "Take a breath? There is no time to stop when these things are chasing after you." I took out the pole and slammed it behind myself, knowing that a zombie was close by, it apparently hit in the head, but I could only glance. Looking backwards would only slow me down. I then said "However, what do we do if we encounter any more of them? I am not sure how long I can keep my sanity in a situation like this, however I will try my best to, of course it is for our survival." I lost my smile as I looked up to the sky, I thought _'Hope you're okay... Brother...'_


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 24, 2010)

I had blinked, surprised at Jamie's statement. _He says that as if it's my decision! _Startled, I'd wondered _Have I become the leader? _But, looking at Atsuko, I calmed myself. _At least she isn't talking that way_.

Inhaling deeply, I'd said "Alright...let's go!"

I'd resumed sprinting forward, staying at the head of our group. Most of the..,_zombies _(I still struggled with the use of the word; it made things seem less real, less urgent. Something we could afford to believe) ahead of us had reached the school, while those behind were almost upon us.

I hung a sharp right as the fence turned that direction. It was still standing, though the zombies were about to reach it from the other side. We were safe from that direction, but not for long. The problem was, in front of us, they were coming at us. Thankfully they were few in number, though enough to pose a problem. We would soon reach them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2010)

*Setsuna*

I was wondering what caused all this, today seemed like a normal day like any other and in a few hours the world went completely crazy with zombies invading the school and now I´m here with two strangers trying to survive.But actually what I want to know is if this is only happening in Japan, if not I hope mom is okay.

Hearing at what Youko said I felt a bit relieved, we convinced her and now we were about to escape,the she spoke about her father and if we wanted to look for someone, that reminded me of mom again"I don´t have anyone to save and I think he either"a I said signing at Tyler and starting to follow her, but without any warning, a little crowd of students burst out of the school and were sprinting towards us,"Damn, now we have to deal with them this is getting boring"I said,great now we have to takecare of them but I guess we shouldn´t leave them here,now I´m realizing what kind of person I am....an idiot.

Looking around I saw a black skinned man, he was calling for help I turned to look at Youko and Tyler, the first one was pensive watching at the zombies saying something about not be able to pass through all those creatures.She seemed more worried about this than us.Suddenly she sprinted to the school bus as I see her confused but instantly noticed her plan while she was waving to the all of us to get quickly on the bus"Tsk don´t give me orders"I whispered and looked at the remaining students"Hey you, hurry up!"I shouted and ran towards the bus, getting near of Youko I said"REally know how to drive this?...better not leave me behind"with that another stupid idea out of my mouth"I´m going to buy time for them to get here"signing  at the other students. Damn I wanted to slap my face after that,all those things I've spit sounded as if I were a badass hero but I can´t let them die so easily if I can help them without risking so much my life.Preparing my bat to take down one or two of those things I ran towards the guy....I know I´m not a super human and if so much of them get near of me I will not hesitate to leave anyone if that can save me.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 25, 2010)

*Jamie*

I took the shovel and thonked one of the zombies across the temple. Using my momentum from the last hit I swung toward the zombie ankles knocking it off blanace and hitting the ground sort of hard. Taking the V'd end of the shovel's blade I plunged it into it throat and down in between the neck bone. Decapitating the monster. A slight click from the bone scrapping across the metal could be heard. I turned my sights onto the other few as I called out to Kinzey. "Hey. How much longer till we reach the fence were suppose to jump?" I lunged forward and swung the shovel into the side of a zombie's head. It was a girl zombie but the end of the shovel made its way into her skull and stuck. The lifeless body laid there as I pulled the blood marred gardening weapon out of the skull with no remorse. I just thought to myself, _I need to bury my feelings for now. Or they could get me killed or, even these other two killed. I've got to push on and survive...I hope my bro' is ok if he had arrived today like he was planned to._


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 25, 2010)

*Momu*

“Ah. So that’s how it is.” Escaped my lips. This situation was a little more complicated then just a school prank it would seem. I gazed about. On the faces of the kids running around me was a pure sort of panic. The grunt told me that the principle was attacked by some psycho or something. But also that there was a group of deranged people just like the psycho surrounding the school. 

Perhaps a riot? I pondered but none of it was making sense. Looking out the hallway window to my right I could see that there were kids trying to escape into the city. The people inside of the school seemed to be heading towards the roof. Instead of responding like this why hadn’t anyone called the cops? The corners of my mouth turned up in agitation. Something about this was not sitting well with me. 

I released the grunt into the crowd and he was quickly swallowed up. Doing a bit of thinking I could not place what my next step should be. 

“Hey” Wouldn’t you know just when I’d found myself in a pinch. My number one rival showed up.

“Govura. How’s it hanging.” 

The large figure made a parting in the crowd towards my direction. Somehow I hadn’t noticed him through all the commotion. But once I had my attention was drawn like always to the dreadlocks dangling from his back. Govura was as foreign as foreign could get and he was a few feet taller then most. 

“What’s up Momu. We got ourselves quite the situation here.”

“Yeah. Tell me about it man.”

“Nothing much to say.” He said looking out the window. A girl was making a run for the fence when one of the fanatics grabbed her. “Just a whole bunch of crazies swarming our school and looking for trouble.”

“Yea. Gathered that much already. I’m still sorting out my next step. Heeea all this so soon after waking up.” 

“Yea. Just like you to say that.” Govura chuckled. The girl he’d been watching, she’d disappeared into the crowd without a trace. It wasn’t like him but I noticed he was getting nervous. “Want to ditch this place man? We can go to our usual spot.”

“Alright. That’s fine with me. If I show up too early at the dojo my father will get upset. Let’s head downstairs and cut out through the back.”

We pushed our way through the crowd. I'm not entirely certain if I was caught up in the situation or not but every now and again I would hear faint screams.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 25, 2010)

*Mat; Itoh residence*

Ow man, that was a good nights sleep... I felt so full of energy that I didn't care at all that by the time I woke up I was already a couple of hours late for school. Well not like it mattered for one day, my folks were of to our house in the country, enjoying their vacation, so there was no one to check on me. Actually they both worked really hard, and couldn't go during the summer break with me and Tora, so they went now. Felt nice having the house to ourselves, and opposed to what mom said it had actually remained pretty clean, mostly because of Tora cleaning up after meals. Well my brother and I had a deal, I cooked, and he cleaned. The little bastard actually went off to to practice a couple of hours ago, told me he made breakfast for a change and that I should clean after myself for a change, he had a big soccer game in two weeks, so he was preparing like crazy. Me on the other hand, just won a game on saturday. Sacked three dudes....

And as I enjoyed the company of my headphones and some quality music I moved the curtain to the side as to let some light in, while enjoying the pizza Tora heated up for me. But as I looked to the side I noticed smoke in the distance... Was something burning? Leaving the plate on the floor I stood up and with a sleepy look on my face tried to see what it was, my headphones still blasting as I stood at the window. The time was 13:30 and I couldn't quite take in everything I saw. It seemed like riots were going on in town, with several sources of black smoke coming from downtown. I took my headphones off and tossed them onto the bed and opened the window in front of me, leaning out as a totally different sound filled my ears. I could hear screams, people were screaming, there were also sirens in the distance, and I could hear fist fighting going on. I turned my head around to try and see what was going on, when I saw a dude limping in front of the entrance gate. He had blood all over him, and as I tried to reach for my cell he turned towards me, it was then that I saw something I couldn't believe. The guy was like out of a horror movie, he was missing his right arm and the right side of his face was completely chewed up, bloody like hell. I stood there like a retard, shocked to my very core as he looked in my direction and continued to walk in the direction of some woman screaming. I didn't say a word, I just stood there speachless. What in the blue hell just happened???

"What was that?"

To say that it was weird would be the understatement of the decade. And while I was still trying to figure out what was wrong with the dude that just passed by my house, another man was running down the street screaming like crazy. "Leave me alone, I haven't done anything to you!" were the words coming from the top of his lungs. But then a they got him, three gray dudes and a woman, canibals, all packed him, and started bitting like crazy killing him in the process. I screamed at them like a maniac.

"Stop it!!!"

And even though I sort of knew they wouldn't an anger built up inside of me, as the four of them stood up and started going towards my house, but the tall iron fence wouldn't allow them entry. Good luck Tora locked it after he left... My eyes widened at that very moment.

"Oh my god... Tora..."

I said under my breath, just then realizing that my younger brother was somewhere out there, in this hell.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tyler*

Youko had rushed to the bus along with the other guy and a couple of others, and I sure as hell wasn't going to miss out on the one way out of this hell hole. She had mentioned saving anyone that we needed to but no one came to mind for me.

There were those temporary guardians I have that are incharge of me while I'm here in Japan, "Yep, no one," I said shaking my head, no chance I'm saving those fuckers that can't even remember my name. 

As I head towards the bus I smack a few zombies down with my custom made staff. I'm not sure if they're down for good but they are definately out of my way. After the path is clear I get on the bus, "Lets get out of here," I say to Youko but I know what she's thinking...

I sigh and lean out of the bus entrance, "LAST SHIP OUT OF THIS SHIT HOLE RIGHT HERE! SO HURRY THE HELL UP!" the sirens drain out my voice but I still can barely be heard somewhat. If they're not here in 10 seconds I'm about to just jump on the gas myself and pull outa' here...


----------



## Olivia (Aug 25, 2010)

*Atsuko*

I ran as I answered Jaime's question "I can't really tell, but we should be there shortly...' I puled out my weapon and hit a _'zombie'_ that was in our way. It felt wierd saying zombie, as it didn't seem real, just a figment of our imagination. I looked around and jumped as another zombie launched itself at me. With a downward swing of my pole I smashed it into the ground. I then said "We seem to be doing fine now, but I don't know how much longer I can keep this up..." We then continued to run on ahead.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 25, 2010)

"There!" I exclaimed as I smashed the end of my poled weapon into a zombie's head, knocking him away and possibly dead. The fence turned left a mere 50 meters ahead of us, the area almost devoid of the ghouls. Past the fence I could see the thick foliage and trees of the forest. "Let's go!" I cried, running.

Reaching the barrier with relative ease, I stopped, inspecting it. It was a good 7 feet tall, and looked like it would be difficult to climb single-handedly. Looking back at Jamie and Atsuko, I crouched down and cupped my fingers together ready to give them a boost up.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 25, 2010)

*Jamie*

I laughed at the notion Kinzey was going to give me a boost up and over the fence. "Hey it's ok man. I can jump it on my own." I patted his shoulder as I jumped up and threw my weapon over. Only jumping slightly I gripped the top easily and quickly pressing my feet in the fence holes, I staggered my way upwards. I boosted myself up and swung over my legs. I crashed down into some bushes and felt the sudden twinge and scratches of the branches sliding across my face and body. I called back to the other two, "Luckily they don't have barbed wire, like we do in America." I scratched the back of my head as I picked up my shovel and looked around in my new surroundings. Gripping the shovel tightly in my hands as I surveyed the immediate area. "Hey Kinzey boost up Atsuko and lets get out of here. Unless you need help jumpin' the fence too?" I listened carefully to see if I could hear any zombies close by in the forest besides the ones that were right behind us on the school grounds.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 26, 2010)

*Atsuko*

I took Kinzey's foothold and jumped on it, making me go higher. My foot touched the top((?)) of the gate and I balanced myself with my other foot. Afterwords I jumped down and asked "Now Kinzey, how are you going to get over?" I looked around making sure no zombies were around, I wanted to stay safe at all times.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 26, 2010)

I turned around and faced up the fence. In answer to Atsuko's question, I handed over my weapon (no fancy throwing like Jamie), and looked up. _See, this is the part where your nerdly tendencies come back to bite you in the ass, and you become zombie chow _I thought grimly to myself.

Shaking off my dark thoughts, I inserted my hands and feet into the holes and began climbing. The cold metal bit into my hands but I trudged on. "You know," I said conversationally, "The smart thing to do would've been to have someone stay at the top of the fence to help my ass up. But whatever".

Finally, I made it over, and dropped to the ground. "Note to self: work on my cardio" I muttered. But we were safe now. The forest was  devoid of life (well it was devoid of undeath, anyway). "Okay, now that we're safe, I suggest we circle around and make our way to the city. Questions, comments, suggestions?" I asked.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jamie*

"You know," Kinzey said conversationally, "The smart thing to do would've been to have someone stay at the top of the fence to help my ass up. But whatever" I laughed abit at him and he made his way up the fence. "Come on man." I shrugged abit as I smiled. Kinzey finally made it up and over the fence and said, "Okay, now that we're safe, I suggest we circle around and make our way to the city. Questions, comments, suggestions?" I shrugged abit as I told him, "Its whatever man. You know the way so lets go." I stretched a little as I yawned. Walking a little I turned around to see the zombie horde steadily staggering their way toward the school. Shaking my head a little bit I said, "I sure hope anyone who's left in that school makes it out in time."  Turning toward the forest I just scratched the back of my head. "Well its time for the bad part of this chaos. Other people trying to survive or assume power...How annoying."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 26, 2010)

"Well its time for the bad part of this chaos. Other people trying to survive or assume power...How annoying." I glanced over at Jamie as he said that. "Come on man, you don't really mean that. This isn't the movies where people turn insane at the drop of a hat. I'm sure the government'll handle these things". But somehow I knew it wasn't true. I considered how quickly I'd went and fashioned a weapon. Not once did I think as I broke off the lawnmower blades "They be pretty angry I did this". And it dawned on me that the entire time we were at the school I didn't once here sirens. We were alone, I knew.

"Look, l-let's just try to get to the city, okay?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jamie*

I just looked over at Kinzey with a stern look. "Prepare for the worst, Kinzey." My grip tightened on the wooden handle of the shovel. "Think of this as a prison riot. But a world wide one. With people that have killed before roaming streets or power hungry individuals who've been struck down their entire life now get the chance to be respected and assume power. This is a very bad situation even if the Government can somehow stop it all, some stuff might be irreversible just because someone finally flipped and got an entire mob of people that would listen to anything they said...." I walked up to Kinzey and put my hand on his shoulder.  "Just keep your eye's open alright? I know you sort of feel bad but its our survival instincts that are forcing us to do this and seek some sort of security or stability. Heh my biggest fear right now isn't those zombies, its us." A flash of my bro's face appeared in the back of my mind as I took my hand off his shoulder, "Now lets get out of here man before we get unwanted attention."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 26, 2010)

I laughed at Jamie's statement. "Oh, don't be such a pessimist!" But then I sobered up. "But you are half right. There will be those that seek power. And many of them will get it. And some of those will abuse their powers. But some won't. You'll get the good and the bad. As for the murderers, that's just...silly, quite frankly. No warden of a high security prison is going to go to his guards 'men, the dead are arising all over the world and the government is basically telling us to fuck off'. 'What should we do sir?' 'Unlock all the doors and let the prisoners free, of course'. They've got big, electronic doors that require pass codes and shit to open. No, the only murderers we have to worry about are the ones on the streets".

My face fell as it dawned on me. "You know, the smart ones".


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jamie*

"Come on, this is no time to get into a conversation like that. I'm saying watch out for the guys that are the one's lurking around right now. And harden yourself for the things to come." I walked off and past a few trees and peeked around abit. "Time to go man." I started walking toward the direction Kinzey noted earlier as I waved over to Atsuko. She nodded and followed toward that direction. I would've thought she had a alternative solution or idea to the situation but it seemed as if she was distracted by something. I called out to Kinzey,"We need to hurry up and find a place to get ahold of our surroundings in the city. You got any ideas, Kinzey?"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 26, 2010)

*Youko Katsuo*​
The students ran as quickly as they could towards the plus while Tyler and the dark skinned man had already clambered on, yet Setsuna was attempting to buy time for the stragglers. I watched as few of them fell and soon were covered in the undead. My eyes widened at the sight, it was insane. This whole situation was insane, but somehow I had to keep my cool. We were so close to escaping his hell hole, so clsoe to getting to the road and towards our escape. I quickly turned back to the bus, planting myself firmly in the driving seat and fiddling about the key into the egintion. 
*"I can drive, don't worry. I've driven a few times for the school when the actual driver was sick."* I was sometimes a goody two shoes when it came to school, but now was not the time to think about stuff like that, now was the time to survive. After I started her up and quickly glanced out the windows. The zombies were getting closer but luckily so were the students. I began to move, but only once everyone was on, Setsuna and all, I slammed my foot down. The mini bus swiftly turned and slammed down some of the zombies. As I mowed them down I had to hold back some vomit, instead letting out a feared yelp as resolve. Our group cleared the school gates and ploughed down the road.

  Once I caught my breath and regain composure and let out a soft sigh but kept my eyes on the road. The sounds of the zombies were not far  behind us but I was able to slow down. Would be useless if I got us into an accident. From what I could tell in the mirrior, a few students I did not recongise had got on. They spoke to themselves so they at least knew each other. With my left hand I turned on the bus TV which was at the front of the transport, quickly turning it to the news channel.
*'Riots have broken out all over the city. People being brutally murdered with no known cause. The Police Services are evacuating people via the Turomai Bridge. They say if you can not make the distance you must dig in at home and remain indoors. Do not let any of the attackers bite you, and the means to kill them are by removing the head or smashing the brain. I will repeat, removing the head or smashing the brain.'*

*"Where... are we going to head?"* I said, as he bus travelled down a rather quiet road. The sounds of death and violence seemed to have lessened considerbly. It felt more like a ghost town.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 26, 2010)

"All I'm saying is to be more optimistic" I shrugged, hacking a path through the greenery with my pole.

At Jamie's question I sighed, stepping back to let him take the lead. My eyes glazed over as I considered the possibilities. "Okay. We need to establish a shelter. We have three basic options for locations: First, there's the cities urban center. It's good because it's closed in, so it's easier to build barricades and such, but also easier to get trapped. It's also close to supply areas. Hospitals, Groceries, and the like.

"Then there are the Rural areas. They're good for food supplies such as farms. They're also less populated, which means less zombies. But they're far from any stores, so if we need something quick, we're fucked.

"Finally there's the suburbs. They're the middle ground. Buildings aren't too dense or too sparse. The rich live there, so there's a high chance of good supplies and transplantation. Overal, this is my choice".


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jamie*

Rubbing my chin abit I looked over at him. "We've got to see whether or not we can cross the bridge and get across and farther out of the way of the Zombies. Then just sitting in the middle of the infestation. That should be one of our last resort options and its not even dark yet. So we don't need to search for shelter till later on tonight." I turned toward Kinzey as I looked around abit. "How far are we from the bridge, anyway? But...my hypothesis could be wrong and there might be more zombies out that way but its a group choice."

I scratched the back of my arm as I listened to the air run threw the trees but, it was dead silent and devoid of any birds chirping.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 26, 2010)

*Atsuko*

I interrupted saying "No, we actually need to find shelter as soon as we can. Once it gets darker it will be harder to find shelter, and we will more likely run into them instead, so I say we find shelter and then see if we have enough time today, if it gets to dark then I say we stay in the shelter we find, I also agree with Kinzey on the suburbs. So, how about it?" I made a little smirk thinking that this whole situation is just crazy.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jamie*

I shrugged as I nodded in agreement. "Alright, well lets get a move on then." resting the shovel on my shoulder I slung my arms over the handle bar as I stopped to let Kinzey and Atsuko lead the way. "I'm not really familiar with this town so you guys can lead the way and I'll take the back."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 27, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I nodded, "Alright, if we're heading for the suburbs, then we should go...northeast, then cut through the edge of the city going east and quickly hit the suburbs. Sound good?" I continued hacking through the brush, keeping a note in my head which direction was which.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2010)

*Setsuna*

Tsk, I should be taking a little nap at my house right now but no I was here trying to buy time for the others to arrive the bus, hitting with the bat I totally crushed the head of one of these things, actually I was having fun but I wasn´t going to show it."They are so much"I said, kicking one of them away from me, watching at the bus it was starting to move a bit so i ran and get on it, some seconds later Youko started to drive.

It was something crazy, she slammed down some zombies like if they were pieces of paper and after that she didn´t look very well "We will die in an accident if she doesn´t calm down"I said to myself, but some moments later she was recovered and started to drive in the correct form, minutes later the tv on the bus was on and the news surprised me a bit.

*'Riots have broken out all over the city. People being brutally murdered with no known cause. The Police Services are evacuating people via the Turomai Bridge. They say if you can not make the distance you must dig in at home and remain indoors. Do not let any of the attackers bite you, and the means to kill them are by removing the head or smashing the brain. I will repeat, removing the head or smashing the brain.'*

So it wasn´t just at our school but in the whole city,and for some reason I felt relieved when they said that the means were removing the head or smashing the brain,I´m glad that I haven´t tried to fight with them using my fists.After that Youko asked us where to go, but this was quite annoying because the whole city was in silence."Dunno, thought some of you want to go somewhere?" I asked to the other students.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 28, 2010)

*Jamie*

Kinzey nodded, "Alright, if we're heading for the suburbs, then we should go...northeast, then cut through the edge of the city going east and quickly hit the suburbs. Sound good?" As Kinzey continued hacking through the brush. I just called out to him, "Ya man, that sounds good. Lead the way." I looked wearily around and felt kinda bored. Even though it is a zombie apocalypse I felt bored. I laughed to myself abit as I looked over at Atsuko. "So, how you doin?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

* Rika Katsume*

My legs hurt, my breathing short, my heart feels like its trying to jump out of my chest! What the hell is this, why the hell this happen!? Zombie were every where, no matter where i ran, no matter how many turns or loops i did, they were every where! I tuturned the corner with easy, I thank my coach for showing me to control my body during sharp turns. Zombie....Why zombies!? Is this God way of a joke! I was quickly out running the zombies behind me.

I stop for a minute and looked around.... Where the hell was I?! Why haven't dad sent someone to get me!?

 "SHIT WHERE IS EVERYONE!"


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 28, 2010)

After about twenty more minutes of trekking through the woods, our group reached the edge of the city. A deserted street ran laft to right and disappeared in the distance. Tall buildings lay past it, their windows unlit. Bodies littered the street, both mobile and still.

"Alright guys, you know the plan" I said. "We cut through the city roughly- extremely roughly -east by northeast to reach the suburbs. If we aren't delayed to badly we should reach the suburbs by sunset, and be able to set up shop somewhere. Now, let's head through that-" I pointed to an alley across the street and about 20 meters to the left "-alley. Ready? Let's go!" I sprung into action, charging diagonally across the street towards the alley, smashing my poled weapon's bladed ends into the heads of any zombies that approached, the other two presumably behind me.


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

I got back to running, if I didn't keep running they would find me and probably kill me like coach and the rest of the track members. I looked down on the ground for a minute, shit why didn't i help them!? I should have never ran away even when coach told me to...I shouldn't have.

I made another wide turn but then ended up tripping over myself, I didn't distribute my body weight properly!


----------



## Olivia (Aug 28, 2010)

*Atsuko*

She smiled saying "Sure, lets go." She charged forward and piled out her pole. As any zombies got close to her she smashed there heads, she wasn't ready to die, and especially not that way. She continued to charge forward as she said "Hey, once we can, can we take a short break? I need to do something." She looked around to make sure no zombies were close to her.


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

* Rika*

 "I can't give up, please just last a little longer heart

I got back up, i was scape up pretty badly, but I couldn't stop not now! My heart seemed to go against my body and slowly began to show signs that I can't push myself anymore.  "Shit....Shit!" I got up again but it seem to be for nothing my body was trying to shut down on me.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 28, 2010)

I nodded, raising my pole high and arcing it down, smashing it into a female zombie's head and caving it in. "We can stop in the alleyway".

We continued on, meeting little resistance. Finally, we entered the alley. It was dark and deserted, exept for one shadowy figure towards the center. I ran forward to dispatch it.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 28, 2010)

*Jamie*

Smashing threw these zombies were easy. Feeling the shovel make clean swipes into skulls felt abit exhilarating but I shook it off as I knew that any of those thoughts were just as bad as hurting real people. I looked over as Kinzey ran off toward a lone dark figure and I shouted out to him, "Hey!! Make sure its a zombie man, I don't want you to hurt an actual person!" A zombie suddenly gripped my shovel and threw it to the ground. Acting as fast as I could I pulled the shears from the back of my pants and clipped the zombies head off by applying alot of force to the cut. The head rolled off to the fence and I quickly grabbed the shovel. Slashing the shears toward the ground the blood sprayed across the fence. Slipping it in my back pockets again I looked over at Atsuko. "So, why'd you want to take a break again?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

I finally saw people! But they had company, what to do? what to do?! I took out my locket and pop it open, only five pills left..Shit if I knew we were in a zombie apocalypse, I would had carried more! I took one of them and instantly i felt better, but it didn't do anything for my aching legs, but those people need help! I have to suck it up! I ran in to help them, i used my legs to do some little to no damage to the zombie head, it felt like i was hitting a a brick wall. "Crap! Crap!Crap!"


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 29, 2010)

But as I went to kill the zombie, a girl appeared. She kicked the zombie in the head, doing nothing to it but getting it's attention. It grabbed her wrists and, mouth agape, prepared to chow down.

I had to help. I knew that. But how? My first thought was to simply run him through, but that wouldn't work; I had to go for the brains. Then I considered smashing his skull open, but that would rain zombie juices, and seeing how close she was, if she had any open cuts...not good.

Finally, I had my plan. I stepped into range and swung the pole across the ground, tripping him up and knocking him down. Then, holding it vertically, I slammed it down on his skull, the two blades entering his eye sockets.

The zombie dispatched, I stepped over his corpse and approached the girl. "Are you okay?" I asked quietly, placing my free hand on her shoulder.


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rika*



Zombie goo spread all over me when he had hit the zombie, causing me to fall down on my butt, shit, today wasnt my day..I looked up at the person who saved me, a boy....He didn't look like much but he saved me  "Uh yes thanks", as soon as I said that my leg was in pain! It seem like kicking a brick wall has it down fall. I got up but with a small twitch, I looked around, there has to be something! Something I could use!  "Shit... Karate you never failed me until now.."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 29, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I frowned at the girl. "Hey, are you okay? Is something wrong with your leg? If you need help walking, I could help you" . I looked at her, concern in my eyes.


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rika*

"No I'm fine!" I told him, damn my pride it seems i do take up after my father after all. I tried to stand up straight to show that i was peak condition to fight! But my body wasn't haven't and a wave of pain course though me and i ended up tripping up" I...can still run...."


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 29, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I sighed at the girl's stubbornness. "Okay, whatever. We were going to rest in this alley for a minute anyway". I glanced back. "Atsuko, you do what you needed to do. Jamie, you watch that end of the alley. I'll guard this end". I turned back to the girl. "We're heading to the suburbs to make a...a base, if you will. Would you like to join us?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 29, 2010)

*Atsuko*

After Jaime's question I blushed and looked down as I said "Well... just something..." After hearing Kinzey's order I nodded and fell to the ground as I pulled out a cell phone. I typed in a number as it finally connected to the phone. I sighed but then yelled "Can you here me?" The voice on the other end started to say something but was quickly cut off. I frowned as I said sobbingly "As I thought... The cell phone service wouldn't really work out that well... But at any rate I know he is safe... Well thats all I really needed to do... Well I am ready to go anytime you guys are." I stood up with a smile on my face.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 29, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

I frowned sadly as I watched Atsuko cry. Walking over to her, I put a hand on her shoulder and said "We'll find them, you know. Eventually". I tried to look determined so she'd believe me, but I doubt she did. How could she buy it, when I didn't?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Aug 30, 2010)

*Jamie*

I turned and went off to the end of the Alley way. Peering out it almost seemed desolate. Sighing abit I stuck the wooden end of the shovel on the ground and propped myself against it.  Quietly saying to myself, "I sure hope from what I've seen everything gets better. It's going to be a shit storm, I just know it." I popped my neck abit as I glanced back at the two girls and Kinzey. I laughed abit as I said to myself,"Hm, what a lady's man. Heh." Turning back to my vigil nothing really changed. I called back out to them, "Hey are we bout to take off?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2010)

*Rika*

I hop along with them, my right leg was horribly sore, but I didn't want to be useless. I looked around, I was new to all of this, these people, who seem to survive with only the things they could find. If i wanted to go home and be with my dad, I had to survive and these people seemed to be number one at the whole surviving thing; " Count me in! I know I might look weak but...but....I won't die! Ill fight along side of you guys, you seem tough" I smiled, maybe this will be adventurous after all, I need to see the good in the situation not the bad.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Sep 22, 2010)

ne of this?:

"Initiating in 3.. 2.. 1.."

*Kleiner and Barney + Lamarr*

With a flash of light, Kleiner and Barney appear in middle of empty park.

Kleiner pats down his lab coat and his suitcase full of equipment while Lamarr is quietly latched on to Kleiners head.  While I take off my mask and say ?Dam I still can get used to that thing.? 
?Yes well it seems that we have arrived at our destination.?  I look around and see nothing that resembles rebel base. ?Ah Doc? I think your machine went haywire again.? 

Kleiner adjusts his glasses and looks around. ?This is strange the coordinates should have been correct.? 
?Well where ever we are its better then that cat?. I still got nightmare of that thing.?
?Oh we have made major strides since then. Major strides??.? ?Yeah well this is like the same thing that happened to Gordon when we teleported him. I did hear the computer making strange beeping noise right before we teleported.?

?Hmm well I must see where we are then.? Kleiner takes out his laptop and starts messing with it. 

I take a deep and look around. It seems that we are in an intact, fairly well kept park. Not too far from here, I see rows of building. ?Doc this sure is strange?? didn?t think there still be a well kept park on earth since the Conbine?s taken over.? I look at Kleiner sitting near the closet bench, still typing away at this laptop. 

I hear faint siren and horns of cars and see smoke rising to the air in the distance. Reminding me of the past?. ???.. Wait a minute sirens? Car horns?!...... Where exactly are we?? Then Kleiner says ?We are not in our plane of existence?  ?Wait?. what??  ?I have figured out that we are not on earth?. well more exactly not in our own dimension.?

?Wa-wait a second here Doc are you serious? ?Oh I am quite serious. But from the readings, my theory is that we have ended up at an alternate dimension quite similar to our world. And With the observation of the structure at this park and the building over there it seems like we are at world that is not in state of destruction. Well this is only an assumption by my observation.?

?This is great?. We don?t need this right now we need to get back to our world. Can you get us back Doc??  ?Well for in case of emergency I have brought some device to help us get back to our world but I will need proper facility and time to get us back.?


?Well it seems that like we will be here for while. Heck if this world is peaceful, I can enjoy good old beer for once.?  ?Yes yes we can enjoy are self, but in the mean time let?s see, what alternate universe we have arrived to.?

There?s no living beings in sight we decided to move and see what lives here. After exiting the park we see house?s that wasn?t in any kind destructed state. ?Seems that this world in a peaceful state.?  ?Yeah well let?s not let our guard down we don?t know what type of people were dealing with. But isn?t too quit to be a suburb like area?? 

At a corner in my eye I see a humanoid figure walk out of the corner of the house, block away from us. ?Oh look a man, it seems that we did end our self?s in an alternate dimension.? With a short relief, for a second I think that we don?t have to worry about conbines or headcrab zombies or strider??.s ?Excuse me.? Kleiner trys to get the persons attention.  The human figure moves closer. ???. ah? The persons ripped shirt is all covered in blood, with his organs hanging out. Lamarr starts hissing at the person. While Kleiner and I stand there with a blank face. Man moves closer and closer. Absolutely knowing what the man was I take out my electric baton and I swing at the head, smacking the man to the stone wall. He body does not get up. Only one word comes to mind?.. ?FU?..FUCK!@#?


----------



## SYSC (Sep 22, 2010)

how do i join


----------

